# Exercise Pen Recommendations



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all...

I know I have seen a similar thread on this forum but cannot seem to find it, so I'm going to ask again...

I want to buy an exercise pen for our new puppy and was wondering what is the best one, in your opinion?

I want something durable and strong enough so that if puppy jumps on it, it won't break or tilt over. I also want something that isn't going to scratch my hard wood floors, although most of the time it'll be on my tile floor in the kitchen. I also have cats, and I can just imagine them trying to get over it, so I want something sturdy. 

Anyways, I'd appreciate your recommendations! And please let me know the proper height to buy...

Thanks!!


----------

